# TV trivia question



## funnyfainters (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm not sure if this is the right place for this question or not but it seemed a little irrelevant for other topics... so here is the question


What is the name of the little girl deer on the cartoon Bambi?



I need the name for one of the new additions to my herd:thinking:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Faline


----------



## funnyfainters (Aug 1, 2014)

Yay .... Winner winner chicken dinner.... I guess i could of googled it but it wouldnt have been as fun seeing how long it took before i could get an answer. I had already asked about 10 people and nobody knew...


----------

